# Latvian: trujiman/translator



## anikka

Hello!

I am translating a book from spanish and there apers this world - "trujiman", according to the dictioanry it is an archaic word for translator in Eastern countries, that also gives some advice.
I was wondering if there are some words in altvian that would be like that
Jo es nevaru iedomāties neko vairs kā "tulks", "tulkotājs", nekā sakarīga....


----------



## palomnik

The word is ultimately from Arabic _tarjuman, _no doubt via Turkish contact. The same word in English is dragoman, and in English it was used to refer to a court official in the old Ottoman Empire whose duty was to translate in meetings for the sultan.


----------



## Maroseika

Maybe Latvian has the same word like Russian драгоман of the same origin?


----------



## CapnPrep

This dictionary gives the word _dragomans_ but it might refer specifically to the historical profession and not to a translator/interpreter in general. But it might be appropriate depending on the context of the original Spanish text.


----------



## anikka

o, thank you!

The word dragomans in fact really has the same origin, so I will probably use it.
Thanks again you all!


----------



## techprolet

So, I take it you've been translating vargas llosa?


----------

